# Took the NREMT - P exam today ....



## Urbanems (Apr 17, 2012)

Took the written (well computer nowadays) exam earlier today. It stopped at 73 questions. I found it to be pretty difficult, I had a lot of out of the box questions about snakes and spiders (6 questions total). No med math at all ... lots of pathophysiology questions. 

I'll find out tomorrow evening I suppose !!


----------



## bstone (Apr 18, 2012)

do you work for fedex?!


----------



## Urbanems (Apr 18, 2012)

Well I PASSED YAYYYYYY!!!!



bstone said:


> do you work for fedex?!



Yeah I do, they have a new department that is going to be delivering medical equipment to EMS services only. It's going to be fully staffed with only EMTs and Paramedics. There is no real incentive to go from EMS to fedex, but there is plenty to go from a standard FedEx driver to the special deliver department.


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 20, 2012)

fedex said:


> Well I PASSED YAYYYYYY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I do, they have a new department that is going to be delivering medical equipment to EMS services only. It's going to be fully staffed with only EMTs and Paramedics. There is no real incentive to go from EMS to fedex, but there is plenty to go from a standard FedEx driver to the special deliver department.



This is a joke right???


----------



## Anjel (Apr 20, 2012)

Crazycajun! I've missed you.

And OP...

Why would it take special training to deliver equipment?


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> Crazycajun! I've missed you.
> 
> And OP...
> 
> Why would it take special training to deliver equipment?



I missed you too!!!


----------



## m0nster986 (Apr 21, 2012)

Passed with 73 questions? Might be the new record!


----------



## crazycajun (Apr 21, 2012)

m0nster986 said:


> Passed with 73 questions? Might be the new record!



Yep considering the absolute minimum passing cutoff is 80 questions!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Urbanems (Apr 24, 2012)

Haha yeah the whole fedex thing was a joke, I've just always used fedex as a username on forums and such... I couldnt think of a character name when I was a kid for a game, then I saw a fedex package - and it's always been that ever since.

Pretty sure it was 73 questions... if you look in the thread "Post the # your test stopped at, and if you passed or failed" in this forum, lost of people passed below 80, some people even passed with 61 questions according to the forum.


----------



## Anjel (Apr 24, 2012)

I know basic you can pass at 60. I dunno about medic. But if you say you did 

Congrats.


----------

